# My awesome triplet g-nieces and siblings.   My poor nephew sure got his share of children.



## PamfromTx (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Jun 21, 2020)

They're beautiful children  It must be lively at their house!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2020)

They look healthy and are beautiful children . Your nephew and family are blessed!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 21, 2020)

Pinky said:


> They're beautiful children  It must be lively at their house!


It is one busy household!  Kids are in sports, choir, drama and always active.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 26, 2020)

*The children are sooooooo Beautiful ! It must be a lot of fun being around them all.*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 26, 2020)

Wow! I bet there isn't a dull moment in that household. One little boy. He'll never get to use the bathroom,he'll have to make a reservation. Such a beautiful family.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2020)

What a gorgeous family. Those triplets sure look like a handful. Beautiful photo.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 26, 2020)

Such a nice family.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 26, 2020)

_*Thank you for your kind words.  Unfortunately, I live quite far from them and do not get to see them often.  The triplets and their brother are a handful... middle child is a sweetheart.  I love them all.  The 'triplets' were a surprise until about a month before they were born.   

My nephew and his wife were told they were having twins!   Then the Obstetrician discovered Claire's heartbeat; she was behind one of the twins.  It is truly a blessing... even though they are a handful.  

There are two other multiple births on my mother's side of the family.  Two sets of twins.   *_


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 26, 2020)

Triplets again.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 26, 2020)

Beautiful children ..think you need to advise your nephew to consider building an extra bathroom for when his 4 beautiful girls get a bit older or he will have no chance of getting in the bathroom     @pamelasmithwick


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 27, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> Beautiful children ..think you need to advise your nephew to consider building an extra bathroom for when his 4 beautiful girls get a bit older or he will have no chance of getting in the bathroom     @pamelasmithwick


They have 3 bathrooms.  Thank goodness.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 19, 2020)

They are beautiful children.  So sweet.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Aug 12, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 111278
> Triplets again.


Haha. Check out the glare on the middle child’s face. Haha. Priceless.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 12, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Haha. Check out the glare on the middle child’s face. Haha. Priceless.


She is a character; that's Dorothy!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 12, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> She is a character; that's Dorothy!


She truly looks like a character.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2020)

To the girls..on their 9th Birthday,


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 8, 2020)

First day of home schooling for the triplets and the two other siblings.  I don't see Blaine on this photo though.  Blaine is the oldest.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 8, 2020)




----------

